# Headboat Fishing



## fishlover (Sep 26, 2005)

Coming to Hampton area next weekend and I need a recommendations for a good headboat.

Any Suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks   

Fishlover


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

:--| head boats cant get me on one of them things only dang boat ride that gets me seasick,, i do know dont go to Rudee they just sux tryed them and we all know when ya fish fer taug you dont drift they do ,, ,, they are like 20 mins fishing and the rest ride time.


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Venture Inn II - a smaller capacity cruiser (also used for deep=sea fishing). While cruises of the harbor are also available, during the winter months they sail out into the Atlantic Ocean in search of whales for you to watch. No guarantees about what you'll see but it can be very exciting. Docked next to the Hampton Visitor Center, purchase your tickets at the Public Piers Dockmaster’s office adjacent to the Hampton Visitor Center. 756 Settlers Landing Rd. For more information, phone 757-850-8960 or (toll-free) 800-853-5002 or visit their website at: www.ventureinncharters.com.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

call Lynnhaven Seafood & Marina... great captains and nice boats. i believe they start running the striper trips after Oct. 16 too...


----------



## wag23455 (Sep 27, 2004)

Concur w/ lynnhaven seafood / fishing center. Run time is about 20 minutes compared w/ 40-50 minutes for the Rudee-based - plus a bit cheaper w/ the coupon below.

http://www.fishingvabeach.com/special_trips.htm

If planning a morning weekend trip, better to reserve a spot @ 1-757-481-4545


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

BEEN ON THIS HEAD BOAT OUT OF WILLYB W/ RATTLER SEVERAL TIMES- 

http://www.sallytfishing.com/index.htm


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

pete(capt. of the SALLY-T) runs a nice boat...


----------



## BayBumm (Sep 11, 2005)

I agree with Rattler here, I have never been on her but I hear the Sally-T is a fish monger. Capt knows the waters and the hot spots. Everyone that has gone out swears by the boat.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

pete's a good guy and he knows his stuff, as well as his crew... but its a smaller (and slower) boat, always crowded (unless for a private charter or you get him on a good day), and they don't provide much bait and tackle wise...


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

BayBumm said:


> Everyone that has gone out swears by the boat.


umm, not everyone. 

I'd be sure to ask Pete where he's planning on going.... if you want to go to the CBBT, be sure to ask him. If he's still out of Willoby, he may not make the run down. He didn't on my last trip, it was kinda disappointing. 

stevenj


----------



## BayBumm (Sep 11, 2005)

lowpine said:


> umm, not everyone.
> 
> I'd be sure to ask Pete where he's planning on going.... if you want to go to the CBBT, be sure to ask him. If he's still out of Willoby, he may not make the run down. He didn't on my last trip, it was kinda disappointing.
> 
> stevenj



Sorry, I'll rephrase. Everyone I have talked to has highly recommended the Sally-T.


----------

